# Sumvision Cyclone MKV HDMI Network Media Player V2



## RealGoneKid (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi I recently purchased this Sumvision Cyclone MKV HDMI Network Media Player V2, All was perfect in the beginning, It was playing files via USB and then I connected it to a wired LAN, All was great, I have Windows 7 ultimate and thought this may be a problem. I did not want to have a permanent wire across the living room so I bought the £14.99 USB WI-FI upgrade, Again all was good, Connected and it was working perfectly. But now my problem is that when I go into the NETWORK connection part of the menu, I find my network,put in my username and password and all i get is "LOGON Failed", I have tried changig my username and password many times now, And everything else I can think of. The box still connects to the internet which is apparent by the internet services still working. I have updated the firmware with the "Youtube enable", The "Windows 7 Fix" and the "Subtitles off default", but none of these things has helped, I just have extra options on the menu. I have tried so many things now that I am losing my grip and thought I would post here to see if someone has had similar problems and resolved the issue. I am not too hot on Networking and maybe there is some step by step protocol that I am missing.

Just some extra info, I am using a siemens gigaset 4 port+ wireless router I have 3 pcs connected via ethrnet cable and I have1 spare ethernet cable for when i do repairs. My officejet 4670 wireless printer is working fine on my network and can be used by other pc's in my home. As I said the Media player can connect to my router, but it cannot connect to my pc via the router, It says my network but when username and password is put in it just says logon failed. I am at my wits end with this and have o idea what i'm doing wrong, Please help!
Thanks in advance.

RealGoneKid...


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

check the wireless interface for the correct settings as in workgroup name ip address and wireless nicname and access code.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

you either let windows do the install for the device or the software that came with the wireless setup but not both.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://www.sumvision.com.cn/drivers/SV_NETBOX_USER_MANUAL_English.pdf


----------



## RealGoneKid (Nov 21, 2009)

johnebadbak said:


> http://www.sumvision.com.cn/drivers/SV_NETBOX_USER_MANUAL_English.pdf


Got to admit this had me totally confused....Normally shares are appointed by simply open folder/go up 1 level, highlight folder then select "Share with" then select Nobody, Homegroup (Read), Homegroup (Read & Write), Specific people, Which includes Guest account and everyone.
As i said before this was working but now no matter what password/username i set up i allways get error "LOGON Failed".
Thanks for offering advice though all the same.
RealGoneKid...


----------



## RealGoneKid (Nov 21, 2009)

johnebadbak said:


> you either let windows do the install for the device or the software that came with the wireless setup but not both.


The wireless i am refering to is connected to the media player, my pc is connected to a wireless router. I have pc to router via lan, Then the media player is connected to router via LAN and wireless n router.
Windows doesn't set up anything i just select shares with my PC, the media player finds my sharing network but does not let me access my shares due to username/password returning error "LOGON Failed"
Thank you for your response though much appreciated.
RealGoneKid


----------



## RealGoneKid (Nov 21, 2009)

johnebadbak said:


> check the wireless interface for the correct settings as in workgroup name ip address and wireless nicname and access code.


I have checked, changed and recheck, changed these a number of times. It did work perfectly allowing me access but then it just kept returning error "LOGON Failed" I know I was entering correct code and I had the right ip address for sure because i could see my network, I am just denied access.
Thank you for your suggestions.
RealGoneKid...


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

have you checked the windows firewall setting to allow access ip address Also you could try access logon in admin mode.If your logged in as a username allowing minimum permissions.


----------



## RealGoneKid (Nov 21, 2009)

johnebadbak said:


> have you checked the windows firewall setting to allow access ip address Also you could try access logon in admin mode.If your logged in as a username allowing minimum permissions.


Hi and thanks, I was using my account to login which has full Admin permissions. As I said before this was working, I do not know what I could have done to change any settings as I would not have messed around with something that was working fine.
It just stopped working on it's own. I am really quite puzzled about this. I looked at settings to find how to set IP specific connection, but I could not find them in the firewall options, If you can steer me in the right direction that would be much appreciated.

Cheers for taking time to respond
RealGoneKid..


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

go to network connections r/click click properties check settings check internet connection sharing if its check box is blank.Recheck all setting there as well , recheck the media player installation (wireless settings ) check router login name and special password.
If your network is a home one then a username and password isn't necessary to log in Only the pc_network names are necessary and no password

i use xp so you will have to organize win7 settings


----------



## RealGoneKid (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for your help, The problem is that my shares are available on other computers connected to my home network, I know the passwords but the media player always asks for Net Logon/ Password even when I disable these settings on my PC. And no matter what I input as user/password it says logon failed. What is even more puzzling is that the other PCs on my network can be accessed by the Media player, It is just mine that does not????


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

also check firewall settings or disable firewall and see if you can connect.


----------



## scogginsu (Jun 23, 2010)

Any news on this because I'm going through the same things with my Sumvision that used to work with Windows 7?


----------

